# Anyone have a good way to light proof the mesh tent vents?



## Hackerman (Jun 11, 2014)

My tent is in the same room as my flowering plants so it is imperative that the tent not leak any light.

I currently have the mesh vents closed and I use an intake fan in one of the round openings through the tent but I am still not getting enough intake air. If I open the flap over the mesh vent it's gets more than enough air flow but the light coming out of the mesh vent lights up the entire room.

Does anyone have a slick method of light-proofing these mesh vents while still allowing air to pass through?

Thanks


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2014)

I built 5ft tall partitions out of pvc and panda film......... used duct tape to hold thepanda film on the pvc frames........ very cheap and you can move them around to block light and reflect light. takes 20 ft of 3/4 inch pvc, 4 T's and 2 elbows, a 5 x 4.5 ft piece of panda film.......... I like being able to move them around to make grow spaces bigger or smaller......... very light weight.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I gave you my suggestion already. It works good.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I think I gave you my suggestion already. It works good.



What was it?

Thanks Grower. That might work. I'll play with that idea.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember the black 1/4 inch thick cabon filter material? I put pictures in your thread.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 11, 2014)

I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2014)

I have never  covered the mesh intake vents in all the years I have been growing in tents and I have never had a problem.... And my veg tent is in the same room and I often leave the tent semi open. Jmo.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I do it to keep light from leaking out. That is the first thing I see when I go to my basement if the vent is not covered.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 17, 2014)

I like the charcoal filter mesh idea. I actually got plastic roof vents and screwed and taped them to the tents over the vents and solved any light getting in, but they got terribly dusty over time. The filter mesh can be mounted with Velcro and then replaced occasionally.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hushpuppy, they do get dirty but that would be dust that would have been in the room without it so that is a good thing, it also helps keep my carbon filter clean. I just take mine off and blow it out with the air compressor or I guess you could wash it.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

Might I suggest duCting around interior base of tent with holes every where pointing where you want.  Something I may try when going from 3ft flood table and 1 600 to 2x 600 and an lep or 2 over 4x4 tray.


----------

